# Roxanne and Layla



## medievalelks (Jan 30, 2008)

Not necessarily a cute picture, just my two 15-year olds chilling together. Roxanne on the left.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

They are cute! They certainly don't look like 15! They age well!  Cute!


----------



## 709juggalette (Jan 28, 2008)

Beautiful cats!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

15? I would never beliver that. That are both wonderful girls.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Lovely cats.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Ok, I tried to fix your cuties eyes for you. I hope you don't mind. They look so sweet  :


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

lovely kitties


----------



## medievalelks (Jan 30, 2008)

Leazie said:


> 15? I would never beliver that. That are both wonderful girls.


People tell me I don't look 41, either. Must be something in the water.


----------



## medievalelks (Jan 30, 2008)

DesnBaby said:


> Ok, I tried to fix your cuties eyes for you. I hope you don't mind. They look so sweet  : [/quote]
> 
> What, you don't like my "Village of the Damned" look?
> 
> [img]http://digitalvampire.net/movie/1995_village_of_the_damned.jpg


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

They're sisters, I assume? Beautiful kitties!


----------



## medievalelks (Jan 30, 2008)

Step sisters. I got Roxy from someone's litter, and Layla a couple months later from the shelter.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

medievalelks said:


> What, you don't like my "Village of the Damned" look?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

great pictures! they are so beautiful


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

medievalelks said:


> What, you don't like my "Village of the Damned" look?


Yes, they look very mysterious :lol: :wink:


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> medievalelks said:
> 
> 
> > What, you don't like my "Village of the Damned" look?
> ...


Slash laser-beam-y.

"Death rays at full power, Commander!"


----------

